# Tortoise Library MOVING



## Madkins007 (Nov 22, 2011)

The Library is currently hosted by GoDaddy, and I just don't want to pay the hosting fees anymore.

I am restoring and redoing the old www.google.com/site/tortoiselibrary location, which will be free, and supposedly can renew the domain name at Yahoo then use one of their services to direct people from that name to the real site location.

(If you know what the heck this means- please help me understand it better!)

Hopefully this will be a smooth transition, but at worse, I'll have to use a longer site name.


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't understand it, but I love your site and look forward to it where ever it is...


----------

